
Ask HN: Do you market your side project? - chrisfrantz
Why or why not? I see a number of amazing projects on here every week that would grow if given a bit more publicity outside of an HN comment. But, I also understand the desire to want to build vs sell. If you could partner with someone to help market your side project with an equity or rev split, would you?
======
buliam
I am currently working on a side project and once done will try to do the
initial marketing and user acquisition myself, just to practice that skill, as
I haven't done that before. However, since I am more interested in building
right now than anything else, I would be very interested in partnering up with
someone who could take care of the marketing and sales side of things and
would be open to both rev share and equity split. OP are you asking because
you are interested in marketing a finished product for rev share / equity?

~~~
chrisfrantz
Hey buliam,

I'd love to chat if you have a few minutes, email is in profile. I'm really
asking though because I see a ton of opportunity in the form of abandoned side
projects on HN. Connecting sales with product seems to be the differentiator
with smaller side hustles, just as it is with many larger breakout products.
Filling a niche and finding PMP is always the most important goal, but it
doesn't help to have a little kickstart with a funnel full of users,
especially when still working towards PMP.

------
jetti
Yes and no. I did market my side project but am re-writing it and changing
basically the whole thing, including the core of what the software generates,
so it is silly for me to continue marketing the old version. Once I get my new
version close to release I will start marketing again.

I have no qualms about paying somebody to help market but only if there was a
way to actually track what their sales were. I wouldn't want to give equity or
revenue based on them just marketing but would give a commission on each sale
they generated.

------
jjude
If the project is complete, then rev share. If they have good track record
then don't mind equity.

Ex: I have a self-published book
[https://hapibook.jjude.com](https://hapibook.jjude.com). The book is
complete. I'm creating videos. In this case, I don't mind sharing revenue.

~~~
buliam
Is this something that you have done before? If so, how did you approach
people to market your product and what does such an agreement look like?
(50/50? Rev share for a period of time vs indefinitely? )

------
marenkay
Currently not doing any marketing, just going around and grabbing the first
users one by one, to iron out the product and learn more about usage.

Planning to present on HN though when beta state will be reached :-)

------
david90
Some mints on acquisition: Product Hunt, show HN, Personally recommend your
friends (get the first 100users one by one), pitch to review sites, regular
blogging, shameless plug on reddit.

------
siscia
I would definitely.

I would go for revenue split which is simpler to track and set up.

------
WalterSear
If they had a track record, I would.

~~~
chrisfrantz
Which would you be more open to, rev share or equity in the project?

~~~
WalterSear
It would depend on what was being done, for how long.

However, revenue sharing is going to makes sense for everyone, more of the
time. Equity is only going to pay out during a liquidity event, and effect on
revenue can be measured in a fair and ongoing manner.

